# Cat and kitten flea spray on a dog?



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 15, 2015)

As some of you know, I had a baby opossum that I rescued and fed and grew to a safe size and released. One of the things that I did was spray him with some kitten flea spray. It killed all of his fleas.
All of the spray I see says for cats and some of it is "safe for kittens". However, never once have I found DOG flea spray and I'd like to know if cat spray can or can't be used on a dog. Are there neurological differences? Something harmful for canines?
I'm asking because my little 15 year old, eight pound Chihuahua, Chester, has been picking up fleas from the yard when he goes outside and I can't treat the yard because right now my tortoises are "free ranging."
The itching is driving both of us nuts.
I use FRONTLINE on him once a month and have tried ALOE, etc. But this daily attack is too much.


----------



## lisa127 (Jul 15, 2015)

I have a little 8 lb. Chihuahua also! Though he needs to lose a few ounces...lol. Anyway, cat and kitten flea spray I would think should be fine for a dog though I would ask the vet to be sure. Dog flea products, however, should absolutely never be used on cats. Cats are very sensitive. I find Frontline to be ineffective. Maybe you could try Advantage or Revolution. If the Advantage works (it should) you don't even need the spray.


----------



## wellington (Jul 15, 2015)

Ditto what Lisa127 said. Not sure though if it will work on dogs quite as good as dog flea spray. Which, there is usually more flea products for dogs then cats, not sure why you can't find any? Anyway, like already said, never, ever, use dog products on cats. I would also never use dog products on other animals, such as the opossum you had. Good thing you used the cat spray and not dogs. Not sure it would hurt them, but cat products would be much safer to use then dog products on an animal that you don't know if it's safe to use on. Also, don't use dog products on puppies, unless it says it's okay.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks. 
I have always suspected that Frontline wasn't very good.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 15, 2015)

Usually the difference between the dog and cat flea preparations is strength, or volume. Usually the same formula, just more for dogs.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 15, 2015)

You can spray some Apple cider vinegar on your dog each time you let him out. The smell drives the fleas away and it's safe to use. Shortly after he comes in, it'll dry and the smell will be gone. 
My groomer recommended this to me.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 15, 2015)

I'll try the vinegar. I just happen to have some. (Apple Cider)


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 16, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll try the vinegar. I just happen to have some. (Apple Cider)


Let me know how it works for you. I can't tell if it works since I'm in a flea free area..lol.


----------

